

Ask HN: Having Trouble with Google Public DNS? - bazzargh

There seems to be something intermittently wrong with this since approx 7pm GMT 7th April - maybe a bit longer. I&#x27;m not seeing any announcements, but several others having similar issues - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;search?f=realtime&amp;q=google%20dns&amp;src=typd . Doesn&#x27;t seem to be geographically isolated; I&#x27;m in UK, seeing complaints about US ISPs as well. Anyone know what&#x27;s going in?
======
Nickoladze
Thanks for the heads up, was thinking Cloudflare was down or something.

Switched to OpenDNS @ 208.67.222.222/208.67.220.220

------
phinze
Just had DNS trouble from Chicago. Switched to openDNS.

------
erkose
Longer. I had to switch back to my ISPs DNS.

